

A Look At The Next iPhone, As It Leaks Across The Internet - meddah
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/19/a-look-at-the-next-iphone-as-it-leaks-across-the-internet

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1276732>

Some comments, and much scepticism.

